# TiVo Remote upgrade - Make it Wii-like



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

If you have a Wii, do you ever stop playing, pick up your TV, TiVo or any other remote and start trying to use it by pointing at the screen in a Wii-like fashion?

Have you used the Opera internet browser on the Wii to enter text? It brings up a visual QWERTY keyboard which is significantly easier to use than TiVo's text entry via remote.

I don't know the hardware cost of the sensor bar and remote upgrade, not to mention h/w and software R&D involved, but I think if people are paying $50 for the Glo Remote (it came with my Series 3, and was a contributing reason I opted for it over the HD) they would be willing to pay up for potentially a game-changing UI experience. 

A Wii remote and sensor bar can be had for about $45 retail, but the TiVo device would be simpler, and therefore cheaper and easier for TiVo to implement, as the Wii has several features the TiVo remote wouldn't need, such as sound and 3D recognition.

If TiVo is considering a major UI overhaul - something I've been reading about for a few years - the interface should include turning their top-of-the-line remote into a useful pointing device.

Simultaneously this would rid them of the responsibility of wireless keyboard and mouse support, which people keep clamoring for.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

danschn said:


> If you have a Wii, do you ever stop playing, pick up your TV, TiVo or any other remote and start trying to use it by pointing at the screen in a Wii-like fashion?
> 
> Have you used the Opera internet browser on the Wii to enter text? It brings up a visual QWERTY keyboard which is significantly easier to use than TiVo's text entry via remote.
> 
> ...


I would absolutely still want a keyboard, but true, I would no longer need a mouse. And yes, I do like my Wii controllers once I got used to them!


----------

